# Bushmaster AR-15



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

I have a 30 round cartridge that keeps slipping and jamming after a few shots fired. This clip is an off brand cartridge. My Bushmaster 10 round clip works fine. What kind of adjustments do you recommend?


----------



## poorboy (Apr 15, 2006)

throw it as far as you can an buy a better brand LOL :shrug:


----------



## SW41Mag (Jan 28, 2007)

Get rid of it and only use good mags. Cproducts, Pmags, etc. The only time my AR jammed was when I used some cheapo mag. I'll never do that again.


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

TonyE said:


> I have a 30 round cartridge that keeps slipping and jamming after a few shots fired. This clip is an off brand cartridge. My Bushmaster 10 round clip works fine. What kind of adjustments do you commend?


You just answered your own question, and I agree, throw it out and spend the money for good ones.
You don't need the hassle at the range, a certainely don't need the hassle if you really NEED it to function.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It sounds like it's not engaging the magazine lock. It's possible it could be modified. Hold it side by side with one of your good ones, and compare them to see whats different.

It may be a piece of junk, or it may be a very simple fix


----------



## TonyE (Aug 1, 2007)

I now understand whyâ¦ it was given to me as a freebee by the dealer! :bash:


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

Before tossing it, you can compare it side by side to one that works well. Sometimes, the top lip is bent or twisted , there may be a rough place under the lip that can be sanded, etc., etc. BUT, as said by others ,, cheap aftermarket ones can give problems.


----------



## DennisNYS (Jan 17, 2008)

I agree. 
With the current price of USGI 30rd mags @ 8-10 bucks each, I too would pick up a couple NIB mags while still available. 
However, because you stated that a few rounds get off before jamming, maybe try replacing the spring and follower for just 2-3 bucks. 
Either way I would highly suggest picking up a few more hi-cap mags !!!
Dennis.

P.S.
Do you usually seat the mag firmly with the palm of your hand. There is a bit more weight pulling that 30rounder down.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

its a magazine for starters.... the cartridge is what goes into the magazine or mag for short. Yes the USGI's are as cheap as ever right now- get a dozen for cheap before the elections while you stil can. They wear out and replacements are a good thing at these sub 15.00 prices vs the ban prices of 30 and up.

Adjustments can be done but experience is your friend and lack of will be your frustration.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

only 1 adjustment: trade the bushie 15 in on a proper battle rifle with an effective round. Try a FAL


----------



## wogglebug (May 22, 2004)

Bearfootfarm said:


> It may be a piece of junk, or it may be a very simple fix


... but whatever it is, if you've "fixed" it, you can't *rely* on it until after you've put at least 200 rounds through it without a single problem, since the last change.


----------



## nathan104 (Nov 16, 2007)

Esteban29304 said:


> Before tossing it, you can compare it side by side to one that works well. Sometimes, the top lip is bent or twisted , there may be a rough place under the lip that can be sanded, etc., etc. BUT, as said by others ,, cheap aftermarket ones can give problems.



Exactly what I was going to say. Most of the time, a problem like this is becuase the top lips of the mags may be slightly out of shape. Before chucking it, I would see if it is a quick fix first. Of course, if you are using this weapon as homestead protection or anything other than fun shootin, then please get a better reliable mag.


----------



## DennisNYS (Jan 17, 2008)

WindowOrMirror said:


> only 1 adjustment: trade the bushie 15 in on a proper battle rifle with an effective round. Try a FAL



Uhh-Ohhh !!! LOL. 

I'm a 7.62 fan myself (m14 types,long before todays outrageous prices), BUT, I also have a few AR's.
No doubt 7.62 has greater knock-down energy.
The 5.56 are enjoyable for plinking, at the least.
Different tools for a variety of reasons.


----------



## Crpdeth (Jul 20, 2007)

DennisNYS said:


> Uhh-Ohhh !!! LOL.
> 
> I'm a 7.62 fan myself (m14 types,long before todays outrageous prices), BUT, I also have a few AR's.
> No doubt 7.62 has greater knock-down energy.
> ...


Most of us realize that most calibers are useful, from .22 to .50BMG.

Don't toss the junk mag! Gut it and fill it with epoxy...The the next time you need to work on the AR, slap it in as normal and put the mag in a vise...Damn nice stable way to wax on her!  

Think labelle and quality ammo next time you buy mags and ammo... It makes all the diff in the world.


Crpdeth


----------



## DennisNYS (Jan 17, 2008)

^^^^


----------



## hfwarner3 (Feb 19, 2008)

I had a bad AR mag once and when I disassembled it and compared it to my other "working" mags, I realized that the spring was different. It was a weak spring that was giving me the problems.


----------

